# Clyde wants to go to Disneyland



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Have been playing on photo bucket and thought this was so funny!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Nadine, Clyde is gorgeous!!!! We're going to Disneyland Paris next month so happy to take him with us - he just needs his pet passport!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

PARIS!!!!!!!!! so jealous..

VERY adorable photo of Clyde! man he has grown lots already


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Love his colouring, funny pic x

We went to disney world in january, ( i want to go too  ) loved it xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Nadine, Clyde is gorgeous!!!! We're going to Disneyland Paris next month so happy to take him with us - he just needs his pet passport!


I have a passport - can I come?
Took my eldest there as a surprise for his 7th birthday. We got all the way to the main gate, and he saw Sleeping Beauty's castle before he realised where we were.....one of my happiest memories ever! Harris was 2 and absolutely entranced by the Characters - take the boys for a Character Breakfast, overpriced but worth every euro - Harris spent an hour hugging Eyeore's leg
:hug:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Went back when Ciara was 2 - she screamed everytime a character came near her - bit hard to avoid them......


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wowser, can't believe how much Clyde has grown, looking amazing!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

So cute!! I have an app on my phone that allows me to do that, so I put a mouse ears hat on a picture of Scarlett too lol I am a huge fan of Disney, so I love it!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Went back when Ciara was 2 - she screamed everytime a character came near her - bit hard to avoid them......


My son did that too - he was 3 & ran screaming whenever a character came nearby!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Went back when Ciara was 2 - she screamed everytime a character came near her - bit hard to avoid them......


LOL this did make me laugh! We took Josh to Disneyworld in Florida when he was Charlie's age and it was just the best holiday. I'm not sure who enjoyed it more - him or us!!! So we can't wait to take the boys to Paris. It's a complete surprise, they haven't got a clue, so I'm hoping it'll be a similar experience to yours Ali where they have no idea until they arrive at the gate.

Poor Luna will be in a doggy hotel for a week


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great Pic.. his roaning has really come in upto your avatar, he's a beauty. Enjoy Paris Harri, Luna will be fine x x


----------

